# VC vs........



## Ammit Brando (May 25, 2009)

Lately i have been playing against DE's and Lizardmen. Reading other threads i have found these are the hardest armies to fight as a VC player.

I am looking for tactical advice that you all can give to assist in my victories..

i run ghouls, skellies, vargulf, wraiths, vamp lord(caster) necromancer, vampire(combat) roughly in 1500/2k point lists.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

A big chunk of Grave-guard with a white-king are pretty nice. Make sure to keep them topped up on wounds with a vampire and they can do tons of damage.

Seeing as I don't play Vampire Counts I cant really give tactical advice.


----------



## barnaby dude (Aug 7, 2011)

If you want a killer unit i would have 40 grave guard with great weapons and Banner Of the Barrows with a vampire Lord (your General) sitting behind it with Helm Of Commandment and raising them. surround this with lots of other units and on your flank put your Cairn Wraiths and Varghulfs. thats what my new VC army is like. played 10 games and won them all.http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/images/smilies/drinks.gif


----------



## Calger (Jun 9, 2011)

barnaby dude said:


> If you want a killer unit i would have 40 grave guard with great weapons and Banner Of the Barrows with a vampire Lord (your General) sitting behind it with Helm Of Commandment and raising them. surround this with lots of other units and on your flank put your Cairn Wraiths and Varghulfs. thats what my new VC army is like. played 10 games and won them all.http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/images/smilies/drinks.gif


STR 6 killing blow GG hitting on 2+ are beautiful things .


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, that's the most common method out there right now.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Ravion said:


> Yeah, that's the most common method out there right now.


For good reason, considering that ghouls & gravestars are the only things keeping VC's competitive in 8th... Outside of the rare section, nothing else beyond those two units can deal damage without relying on 2-3+ augment spells. (I've had 8pts skeletons struggling to hold against freaking skaven slaves!!!)

VC's aren't OP even thought the vocal masses will still endlessly claim - they're severely gimped by 8th ed & their own book!
If you want to play competitively, then you're forced to slap down a helm'd caster lord, hordes of ghouls & a gravestar + rares to flavour... (and it's a damn good build, hence why everyone seems to whine about us being OP)
Outside of tournaments, just use whatever units you like best because it's ment to be fun!


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

> VC's aren't OP even thought the vocal masses will still endlessly claim - they're severely gimped by 8th ed & their own book!
> If you want to play competitively, then you're forced to slap down a helm'd caster lord, hordes of ghouls & a gravestar + rares to flavour... (and it's a damn good build, hence why everyone seems to whine about us being OP)
> Outside of tournaments, just use whatever units you like best because it's ment to be fun!


I agree how it shouldnt be called OP its just got a shitton better for this edition. Reason people do say it is OP however is because it kills basically everybody, and alot of people (especially those who dont do tournaments often) find it unfair to be power playing like that in a friendly game. Its hard for people to post a list with favorite units and builds because of all the competitive players out there who constantly say "no you need to do this this this and this right now so you win!" ....thats not at all why i posted this army list....


----------

